# Extra-small frame question



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about building up a road bike for my girlfriend's b-day. She's 5'2, short legged and long torso'd. I think she's going to be in an extra small frame (not a women's frame). I'm keeping my eyes open for something used on ebay.

I have a stupid question though. Will 700 wheels/tires fit under an extra-small frame? Or will I be forced to use 650s?

Anyone seen any good deals on a carbon extra-small frame anywhere?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From what I could find on Giant's website, all standard models are spec'd with 700 wheels/ tires.

You seem to know what size you're going with, but I've included a link to Giant's recommendations.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/technology/compactroad_new/

There are a fair number of Giant's on ebay.


----------



## larry63 (Feb 18, 2007)

doc, i am 5'4" short legs and long torso and I ride a XS with 700 wheels. Great bike. there is an extra small frame on ebay right now.


----------

